

Remember the flash genetic algorithm car game? - hendler
http://ingenuitywelcome.com/game/

======
kenver
I started doing this and next time I looked at the time 2 hours had gone,
totally addictive. My best is 90%

------
TrevorJ
These guys have plants in my home town. Really great, innovative company. The
kind of thinking the auto industry really needs more of. Here's hoping they
continue to be successful.

------
icefox
Fun, but they should really let you design a few base cars, plugin the genetic
algorithm and let it go

------
dc2k08
can anyone get 100%? my top score is 90

~~~
mikeytown2
Got 100% 15 seconds, 15 coconuts
<http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=carlt3.jpg>

~~~
mikeytown2
did some small changes in driving... 12 seconds
<http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topscoreuz9.jpg>

~~~
Retric
Yea, large tires are the secret, I got 10 seconds with this:

<http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cartgx6.jpg>

<http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=coolcrop1tv0.jpg>

I can't help but wonder how fast it's possible to get to the end. I think I
can shave a few fractions of a second from my time but it starts being a
question of bouncing correctly. Also that little nub in the center keeps
things from rolling around as much which helps stability but it's still easy
to flip. (ect)

PS: I did get one to do 12 seconds to the end without complex driving just
holding right arrow.

------
reconbot
I ditched cars for a one wheeled sled and managed to get 93% in 20 seconds

------
globalrev
it doesn't load for me, just a blank screen, what do I need to do?

~~~
reconbot
refresh - it did that for me too

------
malkia
awesome!

